# are these bottles worth buying?



## sunnysideup (Jan 31, 2014)

since im still pretty ignorant to winemaking, im wondering if these wine bottles are a good price...

they are 750 ml flint wine bottles with cork finish - case of 12 for $10.75.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/750-mL-Flint-Wine-Bottle-with-Cork-Finish-P5862.aspx

these worth buying or can I find cheaper/better bottles thru another company? any comments or suggestions will be appreciated...


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2014)

The price looks fine and would get ya by until finding a source for used ones. Didn't see what shipping was though.


----------



## richmke (Jan 31, 2014)

At my LHBS, new bottles are about $1/bottle. If you are local (which I do not think you are), the price is decent. However, they charge $10/case to ship, which makes them way too expensive. Try to find a local source.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 31, 2014)

Tell your friends they get a full bottle for every 12 rinsed they bring to you. (You are going to give them some wine anyway) I have 12 cases of empties waiting to be refilled. and 35 cases of bottled wine. Never spent a .01 on a bottle.


----------



## derunner (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought a few cases at first to get started from the local LHBS and the price was about 1$ per bottle, but no shipping costs. Some might have been 14 or 15 a case depending on color and style. After getting my first batch finished, I started collecting wine bottles from 2 Italian restaurants. One place also brought me the bottles from 2 other locations. I had 700 750 ml bottles and 70 1.5l bottles in 2-3 months. So I have plenty now except I could use more of the clear bottles that I like putting certain wines and skeeterpee in. I now no longer feel bad buying wine in screw tops since I have so many bottles.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought my first case when I bottled my first wine, think they were 12.00 plus shipping....That was the last i bough.
I go to the self serve recycle center and get all i want...I try to get just the clear ones...If i see a bottle on my rack that is green/brown, I know not to touch it until i am close to death.


----------



## Duster (Jan 31, 2014)

James, what do you have against green bottles? I prefer a darker bottle but feel guilty because I mostly make whites or blushes and subconsciously I believe only reds should come from dark bottles.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------

